# Will a 2wd F-350 dump truck push a plow ok?



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I was out looking at trucks yesterday and came across a NEW F-350 dump truck at a really good price. The truck had a 6.8L V-10 in it and a 6 speed manual tranny with a 4:10 (I think) rear end.

The truck is a 2005 left over and the dealer wants to unload it. The final price on it after some haggleing was $23,864. I really like the price but I am concerned about it only being 2wd. 

I know Brickman's trucks are all 2wd but they are also F-450 trucks so they are heavier. 

Any input is appreiciated!


----------



## Nitro1253 (Nov 23, 2006)

As long as you add weight to the bed it will be fine. I did it for years in a 2wd f-350 dump, even more then one blizzard


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

First I would check the GVWR of the truck and subtract the weight of the truck from it to see what load it will carry. I suspect there won't be any load carrying capability.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

We use an 86 F350 2WD dump with a 8 1/2 ft Western pro plow on it. With 3 ton in the bed and using your head it'll go most anywhere we need it to go.It just depend's on the intended use for the truck.If your gonna use it for flat area's a 2WD work just fine. If you gonna plow driveway's that look like ski slope's then i'd definitly recommend kicking in the extra money and going with 4WD.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

BobC;328021 said:


> First I would check the GVWR of the truck and subtract the weight of the truck from it to see what load it will carry. I suspect there won't be any load carrying capability.


Its a 1ton dump! I'm sure its able to carry enough weight to plow with. I know companies around here that just fill the dump full with dirt and they dont seem to have any problems. Thats a great price I think. I wanted a 1ton dump in the worse way but they were all 06's and well over 30k.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

You're going to want chains probably.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I would just be plowing lots and mini marts and such. No driveways with it as I have snow-blowers for that. 

The price is really great and I am really debating on this one!


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Plowing with the manual is going to suck. If it was only to be used to pull a trailer or haul materials yea its a good deal. But to plow with it. I would keep looking. My only complaint about my F-350 dump is it weights 10,400lbs empty with my fat @$$ in it. You won't beable to put much in it.


----------



## mrbrickman (Nov 13, 2006)

this is a brickman langhorne guy here.....those 450s suck in the snow, we sub most of our work and normally only try to plow stuff if its a nice flat lot.....we're always getting stuck, and the guys just put the pedal to the floor till the tires melt and blow....im the only guy who hasnt had to call for help from a 4x4 to pull me out, makes you a great plower and you always need to be thinking ahead and not try anything too crazy....

we're only supposed to be "supervisors", that is, if we make it out to the job w/o getting stuck


my buddy has a 450 2x4 but he loads it down heavy and has some skinny mean tires on it, also helps that its a single cab, our crew cabs with the 10 foot dumps are like trying to turn a limo in the snow....

anyhow, good price for the truck, will be great all year, and if you load her down she'll be fine..


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

Brian I couldn't afford the fines or risk of blowout or broken springs putting 3 tons in a 1 ton truck.


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry Brian the overloading reply was to B&B


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I really had my heart set on a 450 chasis to get more payload and of course 4 wheel drive. The price is attractive though and its driving me crazy. Still trying to decide.

Thanks for the input thus far. If anybody else wants to chime in, feel free!!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

BobC;328603 said:


> Sorry Brian the overloading reply was to B&B


The 86 F350 we use that I'm refering to has a GVWR of 12,000lbs (was bought new as a cab & chassis) and the truck weigh's 6300 empty (460 gas with a 4 speed) Loaded with 3 tons of antiskid,the plow and a driver it weigh's 13,300 lbs so yea it's a little overloaded. J&R,If your worried about being over weight just put a little less weight in the bed.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Being over-weight is a concern but I am more concerned about getting a truck capable to dso the job effectivley and efficently! 

I think I am going to forget about this truck because of the 2wd thing. Like I sadi earlier, I want a heavier chasis as well.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

J&R Landscaping;329015 said:


> Being over-weight is a concern but I am more concerned about getting a truck capable to dso the job effectivley and efficently!
> 
> I think I am going to forget about this truck because of the 2wd thing. Like I sadi earlier, I want a heavier chasis as well.


you know were in the exact same boat as you we both need dumps and soon we went from used to new and back and forth and we have more snow booked than we can handle with 3 trucks so we need this dump but anyway one thing weve been looking at is the 350 or 3500 is the biggest because with the gvw of the 450's and up towing a trailer you will need a medical card or if its big enough a cdl so be careful and they cost a lot more


----------



## mrbrickman (Nov 13, 2006)

yep when you up it to a 550 you need the cdl when towing. you dont need the med card whne towing with the 450 unless the trailer is a 10k gvw trailer, and in that case everyone needs it

my cuz got a fine towing his 10k pound trailer with his dodge 1500 with one stupid ztr on it with no medical card.

id say save and go with a 4x4 unless you have a huge amount of summer work for the truck which would outweigh the 4wd needs....


----------



## Rickco (Dec 5, 2006)

Any truck over 10,000#s requires a DOT medical card. Even though you dont need a CDL. You need the card plus a DOT numberand all that goes with it fire ext.,chocks,flares/reflective triangles. I found this out the hard way,before I got my CDL.


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

If you use the lighter trucks to avoid dot rules and cdl requirements and overload them you will be in trouble also. If your operation requires a F550 and 14000# trailer get the proper license dot numbers and equipment that you need to meet requirements. Nobody is buying and mounting 4ft plows on their trucks because it's cheaper, so why get other equipment that is underrated.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

My old dually was a Dodge 4x4. I never put weight in the bed and the only time I used 4x4 while plowing is when I really got stuck. Which was only twice. But my secret was tire chains. I paid like 150 for the set of 4 all on rear. They paid for themselves in fuel saving alone. Even those ice storms followed by snow wouldn't stop my truck from stopping or going. If you are concerned about tractions. Just buy chains


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i plowed with an 86 F350 dump 2WD for many years and never had a problem it had a 8'6" meyers and a DOT type salt spreader usaully had 3-4 ton of salt in it.when it got down to about 1 ton the wheels would start to spin but by then i was just about done for the night.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

We run mostly 2wd trucks and as long as you have some weight and meaty tires you should be fine with that truck.

The only thing that we buy 4x4 anymore are pickups


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

J&R Landscaping;328625 said:


> I really had my heart set on a 450 chasis to get more payload and of course 4 wheel drive. The price is attractive though and its driving me crazy. Still trying to decide.
> 
> Thanks for the input thus far. If anybody else wants to chime in, feel free!!


The 2wd truck is going to cost you more in the long run, trying to beef the front and rear sus. to carry more weight, agreesive snow tires, then having to pick and choose which accounts you can take.

Also snow plowing in and of itself is tough on a truck, you asking the truck to ride around with an 8.5 blade and a few tons on the back ALL night. Thats alot to ask of a 1ton. JUst think how hard that truck is going to be working, the motor, clutch, suspension, drive line, etc.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

We have a 2002 F-350 dualie 5.4 auto 2wd, with a crysteel tipper bed. As for no weight carrying thats not true I tipped the scale at 7000 empty and the weight on the reg is 11,000 so that is 4,000 pounds to play with. A 9ft fisher MC weights 1400#s so I think 2600#s is more than enought for balast. However it SUCKS in the snow. So I wouldent recomend plowing with it, but I know some one with a old chevy 1-ton 2wd and he dose fine so Its in how you drive and plow I guess. :salute:


----------

